

Ubuntu Touch betas are ready for testing - wagtail
http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-touch-betas-are-ready-for-testing-7000014281/

======
throwawaysubmit
ZDNet spammer: <https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=wagtail>

